
How India’s Welfare Revolution Is Starving Citizens - scarmig
https://www.newyorker.com/news/dispatch/how-indias-welfare-revolution-is-starving-citizens
======
scarmig
Tricky problem: how do you establish real-world identity to prevent welfare
fraud?

